# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  UPS ή Φτιάχτο μόνος σου!

## Afanas

Αρχικά καλησπέρα σε όλους !!

Λόγο της χιονόπτωσης της σημερινής ημέρας το ρεύμα στην περιοχή μου έπεσε 1-2 φορές ! (Όχι για πολύ ώρα , ενα σταφ ήταν),Δυστυχώς το ups που χω ενα trust 350VA (για πεταμα είναι αφού δε καλύπτει το pc ) δε τα κατάφερε να ανταπεξέλθει ούτε σε αυτές τις μικροδιακοπές (ούτε δευτερόλεπτο δεν ήταν)!!

Άρα όπως το βλέπω η λύση είναι μια ή μαλλον 2!! 

1η λύση: Αγορά σοβαρού UPS (βλέπε APC)
+Αξιοπιστία
- Τιμή
(αλήθεια άλλη μάρκα UPS εξίσου αξιόπιστη αλλά με ανθρώπινες τιμές)

2η λύση: Κατασκευή UPS ( Μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου, inverter , φορτιστής)
+ Μεγαλύτερη ισχύς
+ Τιμή
- Κατασκευή
- Δε ξέρω τι άλλο (έχει ??)

Προσωπικά η 2η λύση μου φαίνεται ποιό ελκυστική και αφού ξέρω πως κάποιοι από εδώ μέσα την εχουν υλοποιήσει (βλέπε ngia),αλλά και πολλόι περισσοτεροι θα μπορούσαν να την υλοποιήσουν ,θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας πάνω στην επιλογή των υλικών,και γενικότερα στην κατασκευή  ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  ::

----------


## craven

Εγώ έχω βάλει το dreamax nautilus 650VA interactive στον server...
Το είχα αγοράσει από το priveshop πριν 8-9 μήνες.. 

Όσα τέστ και να του έκανα όσες μικροδιακοπές και να έγιναν (που έγιναν πολλές) και όσες φορές έπεσε το ρεύμα (στο σπίτι μου καίγεται συνέχεια η ασφάλεια λόγο προβληματικής εγκατάστασης) ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβληματάκι και ανταπεξήλθε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ... τον celeron στα 350 με 2 if + 2 δίσκους + 2 ethernet (χωρίς οθόνη και vga) στα πρώτα test τις πρώτες μέρες τον κράταγε μιάμιση ώρα περίπου... τώρα τον νέο server (3ghz prescott) δεν ξέρω  :: ... θέλω να πώ πως υπάρχουν σίγουρα και φτηνότερες λύσεις εξίσου αξιόπιστες (50 ευρώ έχει πχ αυτό)... φυσικά αν έχεις τα χρήματα πας στα σίγουρα..  ::

----------


## trendy

Είμαι και εγώ σε ανάλογο ψάξιμο, περισσότερο πώς να επεκτείνω τη διάρκεια ζωής του ups.
Αν θέλεις να δεις για άλλη μάρκα και η MGE είναι πολύ καλή, λιγότερο ακριβή από την apc.
Αν υποπτεύεσαι ότι είναι θέμα μπαταρίας μπορείς να εξετάσεις κατά πόσο είναι ασφαλές να το χειρουργήσεις και να του πετάξεις νέα μπαταρία μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας, ή και περισσότερες σε σειρά. Αυτό γίνεται αν το ups φορτίζει με σταθερό ρεύμα τη μπαταρία καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης.

----------


## papashark

Αυτό που λέει παραπάνω ο trendy (λύση #3), είναι πιστεύω το ποιό καλό από όλα.

Μεγάλη μπαταρία επαναφορτιζόμενη (και όχι αυτοκινήτου προφανώς), επάνω σε ένα απλό UPS των >100€

Οι τιμές των μπαταριών σκέτων που έχω δει είναι πολύ φθηνές, ενώ τα Ah παραπάνω από αρκετά.

Θυμάμαι ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έχουν κάνει τέτοιες πατέντες (ο dti είχε βγάλει και φώτος)

Κάποιος γνώστης να μας το αναλύσει, να μας πει τα + και -, τα προβλήματα, γιατί επαναφορτιζόμενη και όχι αυτοκινήτου (θα λιγουρεύομουνα 100Αh για το PC  ::   ::  ), κλπ.

----------


## babisbabis

> γιατί επαναφορτιζόμενη και όχι αυτοκινήτου


Υποθετω γιατι θελει διαφορετικο -και ισχυροτερο- κυκλωμα φορτισης.

@Afanas:
Φιλε μου η γνωμη μου ειναι καλυτερα ψαξε τι εχει το υπαρχον ups σου. Κοιτα αν η μπαταρια τα'παιξε, η αν εχει προβλημα το κυκλωμα φορτισης.

----------


## trendy

Οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου δεν τα πάνε καλά με τις φορτίσεις-αποφορτίσεις. Είναι φτιαγμένες για να δίνουν το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται η μίζα στην αρχή και μετά να φορτίζουν από το δυναμό.
Εδώ αν μία διακοπή ρεύματος τις αδειάσει και ξαναφορτίσουν από την αρχή θα χάνουν σε απόδοση κάθε φορά.
Βέβαια αν βρείτε καμία μεγάλη μπαταρία που βγήκε από νταλίκα ίσως να αξίζει τον κόπο (αν και νομίζω ότι αυτές είναι 24v).

----------


## papashark

Άμα έχουμε ένα κλασσικό UPS με 500W, και απλά αντικαταστήσουμε την μπαταρία με μια θηρίο πάνω από 20Ah σαν της φώτος, θα έχουμε κερδίσει τίποτα ή θα κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό ?





Παλιά είχα μια συστοιχία σαν την παρακάτω, αν ήξερα ότι θα μπλεχόμουν με το awmn μπορεί και να την κρατούσα (αν και τα στοιχεία ήταν κατασκευής του '93) :

----------


## trendy

Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που φορτίζει το ups. Αν παρέχει σταθερό ρεύμα καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης μπορεί να τη φορτίσει, αλλά σε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Αν παρέχει απλώς σταθερή τάση, τότε ξεκινώντας να φορτίσει την άδεια μπαταρία θα τραβήξει υπερβολικό ρεύμα και θα ρίξει το γενικό, ίσως να καεί κιόλας.

----------


## racer

Για όσους έχουνε πάρα πολύ μεράκι και αρκετές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί κύκλωμα φόρτισης μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου που να γυρνάει σε trickle charge όταν η μπαταρία γεμίσει και να αντέχει ότι φορτίο θέλουμε.

Επιπλέον μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας PC που να παίρνει είσοδο 10-14v (εκεί παίζουνε οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου) και να βγάζει σταθερά τα volts/amperes που βγάζει και ένα τροφοδοτικό AC.

Δεν αποκλείετε δε τα κυκλώματα αυτά να υπάρχουνε και έτοιμα στην αγορά. Για την δεύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχει σίγουρα η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούνε πολλά μεμονωμένα τροφοδοτικά με είσοδο 10-14v και έξοδο 12v, 6v και όσα άλλα θέλει το PC.

Προφανέστατα μια τέτοια διάταξη κερδίζει στα σημεία την διάταξη με τον Inverter αφού κερδίζουμε δύο μετατροπές τάσης/έντασης.

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ότι και να γίνει θα πρέπει να είναι υψηλής ποιότητας καθ'ότι το θέλουμε για λεπτοδουλειά.

Τέλος, οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου/παπιού ξηρού τύπου αντέχουνε άνετα πολλές επαναφορτίσεις, δεν ξέρω για τις υγρού τύπου.

----------


## dimkasta

Είχα φτιάξει παλιότερα ένα κιτ της smartkit που ήτανε φορτιστής για μολύβδου. 
Ανάλογα με το σημείο φόρτισης άλλαζε 2 ή 3 μεθόδους φόρτισης, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του trickle που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω.

Το χρησιμοποίησα βέβαια μόνο για μια μικρή μπαταρία μοτοσυκλέτας την οποία είχα κοτσάρει στο ρομπότ της deagostini. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα σηκώνει μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου....

Με αυτοκινήτου το έχει κάνει ένα φιλαράκι μου, αλλά δεν μπορεί να τη φορτίσει το ups του και κάθε τόσο την πηγαίνει σε ένα συνεργείο στη γειτονιά του και του την φορτίζουνε  ::  Οπότε με μια συνδεδεμένη και μια υπό φόρτιση, όλα καλά...

----------


## wiresounds

Enjoy

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12981

----------


## priest

Αν καταλήξεις σε αγορά UPS και όχι κατασκευή με μπαταρίες, φορτιστές και inverters, πάρε ένα APC (απέφυγε μόνο ένα μικρό πλακέ - σαν χοντρό πολύμπριζο είναι - γιατί δεν θα βρεις μπαταρία να αντικαταστήσεις όταν πολυκαιριάσει). Είναι πραγματικά από τις μόνες μάρκες που αξίζει τα χρήματα που δίνεις. Πέρα από αυτά που έχω εγκ/σει σε πελάτες και γνωρίζω την απόδοσή τους έχω καιι ένα 300άρι APC και έχω αλλάξει 5 φορές μπαταρία και 1 ασφάλεια... και να σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχει από το 1993...
Τώρα αν 100-150 euros σου φαίνονται πολλά, πάρε ένα φθηνό όπως το dreamax που αναφέρθηκε ο craven αρκεί να μην έχει δυσεύρετη μπαταρία.

Από χαρ/κά κοίταξε να σηκώνει τα watt που θες (ένας P4-3GHz με ένα δίσκο, TFT οθόνη και inkjet καταναλώνει γύρω στα 60W), να έχει μια αξιοπρεπή χωρητικότητα και το βασικότερο AVR (automatic voltage regulator) και είσαι ΟΚ  ::

----------


## Afanas

Το έχω δεί το link  ::   ::  Αυτό ρωτάω πού μπορώ να βρω τις μπαταρίες και πόσα watt inverter χρειάζομαι  ::   :: 
http://www.tele.gr/common/default.htm Στο λινκ εχω βρεί κάποιους inverter αλλά ποιός κάνει για τη δουλεία???

----------


## Afanas

P4 3αρης 60 watt  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αν τον βρείς σου τον αγοράζω  ::   ::  
Check μια αυτό το link --> http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply

----------


## PPZ

> Το έχω δεί το link   Αυτό ρωτάω πού μπορώ να βρω τις μπαταρίες και πόσα watt inverter χρειάζομαι  
> http://www.tele.gr/common/default.htm Στο λινκ εχω βρεί κάποιους inverter αλλά ποιός κάνει για τη δουλεία???



Εγω εχω inverter.Κοστιζε γυρο στα 25-30 ευρω.Εχω και μπαταρια μολυβδου 12V/7Ah (για συναγερμους).Με το φορτιο γυρο στα 75W (μια λαμπα) κραταει γυρο στα 30 λεπτα.Εχω παρει επισης και ενα *αυτοματο* φορτιστη μπαταριων μολυβδου 1800mA (10-12 ευρω), που κανει ακριβος αυτο που λεγαμε εδω, φορτιζει κανονικα, και οταν μπαταρια ειναι φορτιζμενη μπαινει σε trickle charge (φορτιση με χαμιλο ρευμα, για να τη κρατησει φορτιζμενη).

Το θεμα ειναι, εφ'οσον πρεπει να δουλεψει σαν UPS, το κυκλομα που κανει switching (οταν εχει ρευμα να φορτιζει μπαταρια / οταν εχει διακοπη να δουλεψει το inverter), και επισης το προβλημα ειναι ταχυτητα του switching.
Γι'αυτο τα φθηνα UPS δεν ανταποκρινονται σωστα, γιατι το κυκλομα τους δεν κανει επιλογη αρκετα γριγορα....
Τωρα μας μενει να βρουμε ενα σωστο κυκλομα για switching.....  ::

----------


## trendy

> Το έχω δεί το link   Αυτό ρωτάω πού μπορώ να βρω τις μπαταρίες και πόσα watt inverter χρειάζομαι  
> http://www.tele.gr/common/default.htm Στο λινκ εχω βρεί κάποιους inverter αλλά ποιός κάνει για τη δουλεία???


Μπαταρίες έχει ο AV στο μαγαζί του.

----------


## TeslaCoil

σκευτομαι με τελεστικο

να δινεις στην μια εισοδο μια σταθερη τιμη Α
και τα 220 τα AC τα κανεις τα ιδια βολτ με την τιμη Α

οταν ξεπερασει ενα οριο τιμης να ενεργοποιει to inverter και να θετει εκτος το εισοδου 

με ZENER και ρελε δεν το συνιστω

ενα TRIAC ΒΤ139F εχω στο μυαλο μου που αντεχει στα 1Kwatt με μικρη ψυκτρα
γιατι τα MOC3021 εχουν 400Volt αλλα 1 A αντοχη
βεβαια γιατι οχι να μπει και PIC μεση αν και ανεβαινει το κοστος
LCD οθονη κλπ κουμπακια

xm ψινομαι αν και εχω UPS ενα on line πειραματικο δεν θα με χαλαγε  :: 
αυτο ισως βοηθισει

http://www.jetcafe.org/~npc/doc/ups-faq.html

----------


## argi

> Από χαρ/κά κοίταξε να σηκώνει τα watt που θες (ένας P4-3GHz με ένα δίσκο, TFT οθόνη και inkjet καταναλώνει γύρω στα 60W), να έχει μια αξιοπρεπή χωρητικότητα και το βασικότερο AVR (automatic voltage regulator) και είσαι ΟΚ


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω...

Ρ[email protected] (idle CPU)με ταπεινή κάρτα γραφικών, & με 5 δίσκους = 108 Watt
Με CPU σε full load +70 Watt
Oθόνη ΤFT 20'' +45 Watt

Σύνολο 223 Watt... διάρκεια 7-8 λεπτά με APC BackUPS RS500 (500VA=300W)

Eπίσης το Link του wiresounds περιγράφει μια λυση στην οποία το PC τροφοδοτείται συνέχεια απο την μπαταρία και έτσι ο φορτιστής πρέπει να δίνει το ρευμα συντήρησης της μπαταρίας + το ρευμα που τραβάει το φορτίο... Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό καταπονεί την μπαταρία αλλά λύνει το πρόβλημα του switching και έχεις ένα online UPS και όχι απλά line-interactive που είναι τα περισσότερα... (και βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ακριβώς έτσι...). Επίσης δεν έχεις τα πλεονεκτήματα του UPS όπως επικοινωνία με PC ομαλό shutdown... 

@rg!

----------


## manoss

Να σας πω τις δοκιμές που έκανα .ξέροντας πώς για τρεις μέρες θα είχα 8 ώρες διακοπές ρεύματος .ups 1000w είναι 24v έχει 2 μπαταρίες 2χ12χ7.5 από την μάνα του .αλλαγές 
1, σταθεροπημενο τροφοδοτικό 27v L 28.2 Η 4 amper σε δυο μπαταρίες 45 αμερ σε σειρά το κύκλωμα μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου μεταχειρισμένες με λίγη ζωή από φίλο σε ηλεκτρολογείο αυτοκινήτου τις πήρα και καλώδια χοντρά 2χ6 περίπου 1 μέτρο
2. τις μπαταρίες 2χ12χ7.5 τις έβγαλα από επάνω από το ups στη θέση τους έβαλα τις μόλυβδου και τι τροφοδοτικό να τις φορτίζει 

Mpakap περίπου 18 ώρες με συσκευές επάνω ένα PS με τέσσερις δίσκους επάνω οθόνη ένα μοτεμ δυο D-LINK 900 ένα SWITCHES 16 PORTS και ένας DRΕΑΜ επάνω 
Καταναλώσει στη φόρτιση είχε 1.αμερ έως 0.3 που είναι και τώρα 
Η μπαταρίες έξω στο μπαλκόνι εννοείτε 
Ακόμα έτσι είναι ακόμα και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα 6 μήνες λειτουργεί μέχρι τώρα

----------


## priest

Να διευκρινίσω όσον αφορά τα watt που προανέφερα... Ο Η/Υ σε idle κατάσταση και μετρημένα από το monitor του apc μου.

----------


## alex-23

> Τωρα μας μενει να βρουμε ενα σωστο κυκλομα για switching.....


επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο μπορουμε να παρουμε ενα ups 1000watt και να του αλλαξουμε απλα τις μπαταριες 
για εμενα αυτη ειναι η πιο ευκολη λυση

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
>  Τωρα μας μενει να βρουμε ενα σωστο κυκλομα για switching..... 
> 
> 
> επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο μπορουμε να παρουμε ενα ups 1000watt και να του αλλαξουμε απλα τις μπαταριες 
> για εμενα αυτη ειναι η πιο ευκολη λυση


Αυτό θα κουράζει μετά τον φορτιστή που έχει μάθει να αντέχει για την φόρτιση των 7Αh π.χ. απο άδεια σε γεμάτη μπαταρία σε 2-3 ώρες ενω για μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη (αυτοκινήτου τζελ) θεωρητικά θα θέλει 24ωρο+, εκεί θέλει καλύτερη ψύξη στον τελεστικό του φορτιστή , αν και σε τέτοια περίπτωση το καλύτερο είναι για να μην κάνει τόσην ώρα, να μπεί ένας πιο μεγάλος επαρκής φορτιστής ακυρώνοντας την γραμμή του παλιού...

Εδω ήθελα τους πιο καθημερινούς ηλεκτρονικούς, (γιατί οι δικές μου γνώσεις έχουν σκουριάσει λίγο... σε αυτόν το τομέα) να βρούμε ένα μικρό φτηνό της αγοράς και να φτιάξουμε ένα κιτάκι για αλλαγή του φορτιστή , 
ή
να φτιάξουμε απο την αρχή χωρίς inverter και διπλές μετατροπές , ένα online UPS με τζελ μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 75Αh π.χ. που απλά θα έχει μια ένταση κατωφλίου (π.χ. 50Αh) για να ξεκινάει την φόρτισει για να μην γίνεται με το παραμικρό και αλλάζει τα φώτα απο της υπερβολικά πολλές φορτίσεις ...

----------


## trendy

Με την παρούσα κατάσταση στο μονταρισμένο ups έχω κάτι παραπάνω από 2 ώρες στη μπαταρία των 40Ah. Μετά η τάση της μπαταρίας πέφτει κάτω από το κατώφλι των ~10V που θέλει το ups και κλείνει. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω είτε μία νέα μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία ή να βάλω άλλη μία ανάλογης χωριτικότητας. Αν κάνω το δεύτερο οι μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν παράλληλα, έτσι; Επίσης μπορώ να αλλάξω ή να βάλω τη δεύτερη μπαταρία on the fly ή πρέπει να κλείσει το ups;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Με την παρούσα κατάσταση στο μονταρισμένο ups έχω κάτι παραπάνω από 2 ώρες στη μπαταρία των 40Ah. Μετά η τάση της μπαταρίας πέφτει κάτω από το κατώφλι των ~10V που θέλει το ups και κλείνει. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω είτε μία νέα μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία ή να βάλω άλλη μία ανάλογης χωριτικότητας. Αν κάνω το δεύτερο οι μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν παράλληλα, έτσι; Επίσης μπορώ να αλλάξω ή να βάλω τη δεύτερη μπαταρία on the fly ή πρέπει να κλείσει το ups;


Μπορείς on the fly. Καλύτερα όχι.
Πάντα παράλληλα. 
Τo 350VA Ups μου της Merlin Gerin (δες φωτός) είχε από τη μάνα του μία μπαταρία 12V. Μ τον καιρό άντεχε να κρατάει το Client Ταρατσοpc μου (Celeron 400+1xHDD 3.2GB+1x3com ethernet+1xLevelOne WNC-0300 Atheros) για μόλις 30sec από τα 5 λεπτά που κράταγε αρχικά τον P4 με 4 δίσκους με 5 pci κάρτες Usb-Firewire-TV-DvbSat-EIDE κια 2 chassis fans + monitor). Το άνοιξα, του έβαλα ένα καλώδιο με κροκοδειλάκια το κόκκινο στο + το μαύρο στο -, έβγαλα το καλώδιο εκτός Ups και του κότσαρα μία μπαταρία παράλληλα με την εσωτερική, όπως αυτές των συναγερμών, πάλι 12V πάλι με κροκοδειλάκια. Στο εσωτερικό του Ups αν φύγει κανά κροκοδειλάκι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει βραχυκύκλωμα, οπότε συνίσταται ή κολλητήρι ή σταθερή μηχανική τοποθέτηση ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...)
Τώρα κρατάει κανά δεκάλεπτο χωρίς το monitor το ταρατσοpc. Η μπαταρία κοστίζει περί τα 20€(Δήσιος). 
Τα Merlin Gerin 650VA έχουνε μέσα τους 2 μπαταρίες 12V σε σειρά. Αν θες Να κάνεις αντίστοιχο πείραγμα θα πρέπει να βάλεις 2 μπαταρίες, η μία παράλληλα με τη μπαταρία 1 και η 2η παράλληλα με τη μπαταρία 2.
Βασικά το κάθε UPS έχει μια στρατηγική που φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες του. 
Οπότε πρέπει να τοποθετείς μπαταρίες της ίδιας φιλοσοφίας. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (δική μου) οι μπαταρίες είναι Μολύβδου(Pb) και γράφουνε πάνω μεταξύ άλλων: Designed for Standby & Cycle Use.
Αν οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου είναι μολύβδου, σχεδιασμένες και αυτές στα 12V, τότε μπορούνε να παραλληλιστούνε με την εσωτερική του Ups, απλά όπως προαναφέρθηκε θα αργεί πολύ η πλήρης φόρτισή της.
Τέλος μην ξεχνάει κανείς ότι οι μπαταρίες όλες ανακυκλώνονται, τις γυρνάμε σε κάποιο σοβαρό μαγαζί και τις αναζωογονούνε. 
Περιληπτικά αναφέρω - επειδή είναι άξιο λόγου -για τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου ότι στην επιφάνεια της πλάκας του Μολύβδου επέρχεται οξείδωση και αυτό το film του οξειδίου είναι που κάνει τη μπαταρία να μην ανταποκρίνεται στα χαρακτηριστικά της. Πως όμως αναζωογονείται αφού είναι κλειστού τύπου? Κάποιος θα σκεφτεί με συνεχείς εκφορτίσεις κα ιφορτίσεις. Όχι. παρατηρήσανε ότι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα συντονίζεται το film της οξείδωσης και σπάει σιγά σιγά. Οπότε δίνουνε το ρεύμα της φόρτισης που χρειάζεται αλλά διακοπτόμενο στη συχνότητα που συντονίζεται το film της οξείδωσης, οπότε τελικώς σπάει κατά τη συγκεκριμένη φόρτιση.  ::

----------


## ngia

Μην παραλληλίζετε μπαταρίες εκτός αν είναι ίδιου τύπου και αγορασμένες μαζί (ταιριασμένες), διαφορετικά η μία θα εκφορτίζεται μέσα στην άλλη και η συνολική χωρητικότητα τους δεν είναι το άθροισμα των επιμέρους.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μην παραλληλίζετε μπαταρίες εκτός αν είναι ίδιου τύπου και αγορασμένες μαζί (ταιριασμένες), διαφορετικά η μία θα εκφορτίζεται μέσα στην άλλη και η συνολική χωρητικότητα τους δεν είναι το άθροισμα των επιμέρους.


Είπα μεταξύ άλλων και αυτό: _Οπότε πρέπει να τοποθετείς μπαταρίες της ίδιας φιλοσοφίας. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (δική μου) οι μπαταρίες είναι Μολύβδου(Pb) και γράφουνε πάνω μεταξύ άλλων: Designed for Standby & Cycle Use._

----------


## sv1bds

ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ = ολιγολεπτη διατηρηση τασης σε φορτιο ΗΥ
με ελαχιστοποιηση κόστους.

1) ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ , δεν είναι καατσκευασμένη
για να κάνει 'κυκλους' και στον πρώτο πεθαίνει !!!
Βάλτε τις ξηρού τύπου ( αν βρείτε HITACHI πάρτε την ... !!!!!!)

2) !!!!!!!!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σε UPS του εμπορίου υπάρχει περίπτωση η εσωτερική μπαταρία να έχει
τη φάση με ΑΜΕΣΟ κίνδυνο ηλεκτροπληξίας !!! (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο μετρημα
της φάσης !!!) η μπαταρία να θεωρείτε οτι έχει φάση αν δεν είστε 
1000% σίγουροι !!!!!!

3) ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗΖΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ καλύτερα μια μεγαλύτερη.

4) ΑΝ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ 2 ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ 1 Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ
ΜΕ 2 ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ. Το προβλημα είναι το μεγάλο ρεύμα που δεν μπορούν
να δόσουν οι 'ψόφιες' μπαταρίες. 

5) ΚΑΝΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΗ ΚΥΚΛΟ (ΑΠΟΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ - ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ ) ΚΑΘΕ 1-3 ΜΗΝΕΣ
(αν εχετε συχνες διακοπές να ευχαρηστητε τη ΔΕΗ , το κάνει αυτη
για σας !!!!!!!!), αλλιως βλακευουν οι μπαταρίες.

6) Οι ξηρου τύπου θελουν σταθερη τάση 13.5 περιπου για 12 αρα
ΟΧΙ σταθερο ρευμα . Αν βάλτε πιο μεγάλη μπαταρία ( οχι και 10 φορες)
τοτε το πιο πιθανο είναι απλά μονο να αργήσει να φορτισει.

7) Για ενα ΗΥ μην παρτε λιγοτερο από 600 VA

 ::  ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΠΑΝΩ SERVER ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ
ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ SHUTDOWN ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ
ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΥ
ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ SHUTDOWN ΚΑΙ
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ UPS ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ !

9) SAFETY FIRST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GEORGE SV1BDS/ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΟ UPS ΠΑΡΤΕΤΟ 99% ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ
Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΔΩΡΟ !!!!
ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑ !!!

----------


## panoz

έχω ένα up select 1,5kva του οποίου χάλασαν οι μπαταρίες (λόγω ηλικίας) και βλέπωντας τις τιμές των καινούριων αποφάσισα να του βάλω αυτοκινήτου.. δουλεύει αψεγάδιστα 2 χρόνια τώρα και το μόνο που του έκανα είναι να του βάλω έναν σταθεροποιητή (2kva, 40€), γιατί τα κυκλώματα σταθεροποίησης που έχει είναι.. ανύπαρκτα  ::  και η ΔΕΗ μόνο 220 δεν βγάζει.. κάποια στιγμή μέτρησα λίγο επάνω από 190...

βασικά προχθές έγινε μισάωρη διακοπή και κράτησε pc + printer + server + ταρατσόπισο + 2 λάμπες (όχι πυρακτώσεως) + μινι ηχοσύστημα (χαμηλά) + 24άρι switch + adsl router ρίχνοντας 2 από τις 5 γραμμές του.. στις πρώτες μέρες των μπαταριών κράτησε server + ταρατσόπισο + adsl router για περίπου 5 ώρες πριν έρθει το ρεύμα..

τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας..

----------


## ALTAiR

> έχω ένα up select 1,5kva του οποίου χάλασαν οι μπαταρίες (λόγω ηλικίας) και βλέπωντας τις τιμές των καινούριων αποφάσισα να του βάλω αυτοκινήτου.. δουλεύει αψεγάδιστα 2 χρόνια τώρα και το μόνο που του έκανα είναι να του βάλω έναν σταθεροποιητή (2kva, 40€), γιατί τα κυκλώματα σταθεροποίησης που έχει είναι.. ανύπαρκτα  και η ΔΕΗ μόνο 220 δεν βγάζει.. κάποια στιγμή μέτρησα λίγο επάνω από 190...
> 
> βασικά προχθές έγινε μισάωρη διακοπή και κράτησε pc + printer + server + ταρατσόπισο + 2 λάμπες (όχι πυρακτώσεως) + μινι ηχοσύστημα (χαμηλά) + 24άρι switch + adsl router ρίχνοντας 2 από τις 5 γραμμές του.. στις πρώτες μέρες των μπαταριών κράτησε server + ταρατσόπισο + adsl router για περίπου 5 ώρες πριν έρθει το ρεύμα..
> 
> τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας..


Τι να πούμε, έτσι θα είναι για να το λες!!!
Αν δε σου κάνει κόπο βγάλε μία φωτό την παρέμβαση σου και πες μας και τον τύπο της μπαταρίας. Είναι με υγρά ή κλειστή? τι γράφει πάνω της?

----------


## panoz

επειδή είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βγάλω τώρα φωτογραφίες, (έφτιαξα ένα τρολλεϋ για το όλο θηρίο και είναι τίγκα στα πράγματα τριγύρω) θα σας πω ότι, παίρνει 3 σε σειρα (36V σύνολο) του έχω βάλει κλειστού τύπου - maintenance-free φυσικά και η κάθε μία είναι 60Ah.. 

το κύκλωμα φόρτισης του ups είναι πολύ primitive (το ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι πρακτικά διακοπτόμενο..) και απλά φρόντισα για την καλύτερη ψύξη του, ώστε να μην έχει τραγικά προβλήματα με το αυξημένο φορτίο.. 

για ένα μήνα το είχα υπό παρακολούθηση και έκανα κάμποσα τεστ με διάφορα φορτία μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα.. γενικότερα συμπεριφέρεται ομαλά αλλά καλού κακού εγώ του έχω δική του ασφάλεια και επειδή τροφοδοτεί πολλά πράγματα έχω βάλει επιπλέον ασφάλειες μετά από αυτό..

έκανα attach μια παλιά φωτογραφία που είχα, πολύ πριν προσθέσω τον σταθεροποιητή..

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ = ολιγολεπτη διατηρηση τασης σε φορτιο ΗΥ
> με ελαχιστοποιηση κόστους.
> 
> 1) ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ , δεν είναι καατσκευασμένη
> για να κάνει 'κυκλους' και στον πρώτο πεθαίνει !!!
> Βάλτε τις ξηρού τύπου ( αν βρείτε HITACHI πάρτε την ... !!!!!!)
> 
> 2) !!!!!!!!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σε UPS του εμπορίου υπάρχει περίπτωση η εσωτερική μπαταρία να έχει
> ...


1) Το δικό μου Ups δεν κάνει κύκλους.  ::  Δουλεύει ακριβώς όπως η μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου.
2) Σωστό.
3) Δε βρίσκω το λόγο να μην τις παραλληλίσω. Άλλωστε και στο remote control της Tv σου, έτσι είναι...Ακόμη και οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου παραλληλισμένα στοιχεία έχουν. Είπαμε βέβαια με προϋπόθεση να είναι ίδια τα χαρακτηριστικά των μπαταριών που θα παραλληλίσουμε.
4) Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο, το καθένα χαρακτηρίζεται από τα στοιχεία που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής. Αν έχει 2 σε σειρά 12V είναι μάλλον αυξημένα τα VA του σε σχέση με κάποιο που έχει μία ή δύο παράλληλες. Στο μία ή δύο παράλληλες το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι η αυτονομία, άρα πιστεύω ότι δίνει ο κατασκευαστής!
5) Στις μπαταρίες των UPS που για να δουλεύουνε σωστά πρέπει να βρίσκονται πάντα υπό συγκεκριμένη τάση δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κύκλους.
Αν θες να τις κρατήσεις σε ζωή το μέγιστο δυνατόν πρέπει να τους έχεις σταθερή τάση την προτεινόμενη του κατασκευαστή και ποτέ να μη μείνουν ξεφόρτιστες για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.
Οι μπαταρίες των κινητών π.χ. Νi-ΜΗ όμως χρειάζονται πλήρη αποφόρτιση και φόρτιση.
6) Δεν κατάλαβα.
7) ΟΚ 
8. ΟΚ
9) ΟΚ

Η λύση του Panoz είναι ΟΚ αφού γνωρίζει τα κυκλώματα του UPS που διαθέτει και έβαλε σταθεροποιητή και ασφάλειες.εκεί που χρειάζεται. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βάλεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου αρκεί τα χαρακτηριστικά να είναι ίδια με της μπαταρίας του Ups. Παραθέτω μία ιστοσελίδα με τις τεχνολογίες των Ups ( http://www.mgeups.gr/upstecno_gr.htm) και να πω ότι σε καλά Ups με εξαιρετικά κυκλώματα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα να βάλεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου έτσι απλά. Βέβαια τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Απλά τώρα έχουμε και την απόδειξη του ότι δουλεύει από το Ups του Panoz!!!


SAFETY FIRST  ::

----------


## panoz

το να μην παραλληλίζουμε ποτέ είναι υπερβολικό, το να παραλληλίζουμε με προσοχή και ένα πολύμετρο ανά χείρας το θεωρώ καλύτερο.. το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι βάζοντας 2 μπαταρίες παράλληλα αντί για μία μειώνεις στο μισό την αντίσταση που βλέπει το κύκλωμα φόρτισης οπότε δίνει 2πλάσιο ρεύμα για να κρατήσει σταθερή τη τάση ή ρίχνει την τάση.. και η 2 περιπτώσεις είναι επικίνδυνες ανάλογα με τον σχεδιασμό του κυκλώματος, αλλά με πολύ προσοχή από κάποιον που ξέρει (ή αλλιώς "νιώθει", όπως λέμε στην αργκό, το ρεύμα) μπορεί να τεσταριστεί και αν δεν αντέχει θα φανεί και θα αποφευχθεί το "μοιραίο" (στην καλύτερη απλά θα τα παίξει το ups, στην χειρότερη θα αρπάξει φωτιά).

και το δικό μου είχε την φάση στην μπαταρία με την διαφορά ότι έρχεται από το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έχει σίγουρα λιγότερα από 40V με την γη (αφού έχει 3 στοιχεία των 12V) και είναι πολύ λιγότερο επικίνδυνο από τα 220.. αλλά και πάλι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ακίνδυνο.. γι'αυτό και στην τελική μορφή του το ups δεν έχει κανένα μεταλλικό σημείο με ρεύμα εκτεθημένο  :: 

πάντως για ότι πειράματα κάνετε που έχουν να κάνουν με ρεύμα να παίρνετε πάντα τις απαραίτητες προφυλάξεις!! φροντίζετε να βγάζετε πάντα την πρίζα. ειδικά για ups που υποστηρίζουν cold-start (εκκίνηση χωρίς ρεύμα ΔΕΗ) προσέχετε να μην πατήσετε κατά λάθος τον διακόπτη εκκίνησης. Ελαστικά παπούτσια και αν είναι δυνατόν ηλεκτρολογικά γάντια. Απαραίτητα να έχετε και έναν πυροσβεστήρα σπίτι ενδεδειγμένο και για ηλεκτρικές φωτιές.. όσοι δεν έχετε ήδη καλό θα ήταν να βάλετε και έναν "αυτόματο προστασίας" (ανιχνεύει την διαρροή προς τη γη και συνήθως προλαμβάνει ηλεκτροπληξία-μακριά από εμάς).

και το κυριότερο να μην θεωρείτε τίποτε "απίθανο". θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή ξε-συνέδεα ένα κακοσυνεδεμένο φλοτέρ από δεξαμενή (δεν βάζουμε τα σήματα εκκίνησης σε σειρά με τα προς εκκίνηση φορτία -όπως ήταν αυτό- αλλά βάζουμε ξεχωριστή γραμμή ασθενούς ρεύματος η οποία απλά ανοιγοκλείνει ένα ρελέ) και πενέξυπνος πακιστανός κηπουρός σήκωσε την ασφάλεια για να συνδέσει το χλοοκοπτικο (ήταν εντελώς για κλάμματα εκείνη η εγκατάσταση).. ευτυχώς εκείνη τη στιγμή ακουμπούσα μόνο επάνω στην πλαστική δεξαμενή και με "χαιδευαν" τα φύλλα ενός δέντρου στο σβέρκο και ένιωσα το ρεύμα να περνάει από εκεί στο δέρμα μου.. αλλιώς.. 

μην παίρνετε τίποτε δεδομένο! διπλοελέγχετε και τριπλοελέγχετε!! προσέχουμε για να έχουμε  ::  

keep on tweaking  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Οι μπαταριες αυτοκινήτου ΔΕΝ εχουν κατασκευαστει για να κάνους
'κυκλους' δηλαδη να γίνετε βαθεια έκφόρτιση και χάνουν απο
τη ζωή τους με βαθειά εκφόρτιση. ΟΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πέσουν
κάτω απο μια ορισμένη τάση αλλά οι αυτοκινήτου αντέχουν λιγότερο
σε κύκλους . Αυτο που θα γίνει είναι σε μια μεγάλη χρονικά χρήση
του UPS μεχρι να κλείσει το UPS από χαμηλή τάση μπαταρίας 
οταν ξαναγίνει κατι τέτοιο να τα έχει φτυσει η μπαταρία.

Διακοπή για γιουβετστι και επανέρχομαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Γιώργος SV1BDS /Αίγιο

----------


## panoz

> Οι μπαταριες αυτοκινήτου ΔΕΝ εχουν κατασκευαστει για να κάνους
> 'κυκλους' δηλαδη να γίνετε βαθεια έκφόρτιση και χάνουν απο
> τη ζωή τους με βαθειά εκφόρτιση. ΟΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πέσουν
> κάτω απο μια ορισμένη τάση αλλά οι αυτοκινήτου αντέχουν λιγότερο
> σε κύκλους . Αυτο που θα γίνει είναι σε μια μεγάλη χρονικά χρήση
> του UPS μεχρι να κλείσει το UPS από χαμηλή τάση μπαταρίας 
> οταν ξαναγίνει κατι τέτοιο να τα έχει φτυσει η μπαταρία.


γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο και βάζεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες μπαταρίες αυτκινήτου ώστε πολύ δύσκολα να ξεφορτιστούν τελείως.. και αυτό γιατί οι deep-cycle μπαταρίες είναι κατά κανόνα πολύύύύ ακριβότερες..




> Διακοπή για γιουβετστι και επανέρχομαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS /Αίγιο


ζηλεύωωωωωω  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Αν αφήσεις ΄ξηρού τύπου χωρίς κύκλους έχει σαν
αποτέλεσμα να ξεραθούν (βράζουν) τα στοιχεία
θα μετράς μεν τάση αλλά η χωρητικότητα θα είναι 0.
Οι κατασκευαστές δεν χάνουν να πουλάνε νέα.
Γιατι στα 'ακριβά' στο πρόγραμμα κατεβάσματος του ΗΥ
το προγραμματίζεις να κάνει ένα κύκλο κάθε μήνα ????? !!!!!!!!!!! .......

Το να βάλεις μεγαλύτερες δεν αλλάζει τίποτε,
ακριβώς αυτο λεω, απλά μετακυλάς το πρόβλημα αργότερα !!!
Ολο το θέμα είναι σε ποια τάση (συσχετίζετε με το βαθμό εκφόρτισης)
θα 'κόψει' το UPS !

Για τον παραλληλισμό τώρα , στο τηλεκοντρόλ κλπ εσυ έχεις τηλεκοντρολ
που είναι παράλληλα ? Δεν είναι σε σειρά ????? Για μέτρα με ενα πολύμετρο
και θα δεις μάλλον να βγάζεις το αθροιισμα των τάσεων. Γιατι
να είναι εναλάξ οι μπαταρίες άραγε ?
Ναι στη μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου έχει παράλληλα στοιχεία , αλλά 
είναι μεταξύ τους συνδεδεμένα όλα μαζί και μετά προστίθενται.
Δεν είναι 6 σε σειρά ,άλλα 6 σε σειρά και μετά οι δυο 6αδες παράλληλα !!!
ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο.
Γενικά βάλε μια με τη διπλάσια χωρητικότητα αντι για 2 παράλληλα.


Οι διαφορά του να έχει ενα με τα ίδια VA 2 παράλληλα σε
σχέση με το να έχει 2 σε σειρά είναι οτι σε συνδυασμό με το
προηγούμενο , θα τραβάει πχ για 600 = 50*12 = 25 * 24
Θεωρητικά είναι το ίδιο αλλά για 7 αρα μπαταρία είναι 
πάρα πολλά τα τόσα Α . έχει 'γονατίσει'.
Οταν είναι παράλληλα τότε οι διαφορετικές εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις
των μπαταριών θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα διαφορετικά
ρεύματα στη κάθε μια, ενω στη σειρά θα είναι το ίδιο.

Ενα άλλο είναι οτι δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί να δίνουν την
ισχύ κορυφής για μεγάλο διάστημα και μάλλον θα καεί
αν δουλεύει στα όρια.

Υπάρχει μια ελληνική βιοτεχνία (τουλάχιστον) που κατασκευάζει στοιχεία
μονά τεράστια 600 Ah !!! ξέρει κανεις ποιά είναι ? 

Γιώργος SV1BDS/ Αίγιο

Το γιουβέτσι ήταν θαυμάσιο !!! ....

----------


## lambrosk

Sun?by Γερμανος?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αν αφήσεις ΄ξηρού τύπου χωρίς κύκλους έχει σαν
> αποτέλεσμα να ξεραθούν (βράζουν) τα στοιχεία
> θα μετράς μεν τάση αλλά η χωρητικότητα θα είναι 0.
> Οι κατασκευαστές δεν χάνουν να πουλάνε νέα.
> Γιατι στα 'ακριβά' στο πρόγραμμα κατεβάσματος του ΗΥ
> το προγραμματίζεις να κάνει ένα κύκλο κάθε μήνα ????? !!!!!!!!!!! .......
> 
> Το να βάλεις μεγαλύτερες δεν αλλάζει τίποτε,
> ακριβώς αυτο λεω, απλά μετακυλάς το πρόβλημα αργότερα !!!
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο, ατυχές παράδειγμα το tv control...  ::  

Αλλά πας στον Γερμανό πχ να ζητήσεις μία μπαταρία για το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο σου και στην φτιάχνει εκεί επιτόπου μία, παραλληλίζοντας 2-3 ίδιες όμως και σου φτιάχνει αυτή που θες... Αυτό εννοώ ότι παντού συναντάς παραλληλισμένες μπαταρίες. Σημασία έχει ότι το γιουβέτσι ήτανε καλό!!!  ::  
Εδώ που τα λέμε κα ιτο γιουβέτσι τι είναι? Παραλληλισμένα κριθαράκια...  ::  

Πάντως για τη μπαταρία ξηρού τύπου εννοείς το Gel που έχει μέσα ότι αφυδατώνεται και ξεραίνεται. Γι αυτό καλό είναι αν μπορούμε κάθε τόσο να στάζουμε λίγο απιονισμένο νερό ακόμη και στις κλειστού τύπου αν αυτό είναι δυνατό βέβαια. Τους μεγαλώνεις το χρόνο ζωής!  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

σημερα πηρα ενα φορτιστη μπαταριων για αυτοκινητα μηχανες απο τα lidl. 

ο συγκεκριμενος φορτιστης οταν φορτισει την μπαταρια μπαινει σε λειτουργια συντηρησης ωστε να μην χαλασει την μπαταρια .

μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για μια τετοια κατασκευη?


http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...tistisbatarion

----------


## dimkasta

Ενδεχομένως ναι, αλλά δεν θα σου βγεί πιο φτηνά....

Βάλε και την μπαταρία, βάλε και τον Inverter....

Ξέφυγες....

Βέβαια με μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία, αλλά όπως είπε και κάποιος πιο πάνω, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, σημασία έχει να μπορέσει να γίνει shutdown για να μην έχεις ζημιές και όχι τόσο το να μείνει πολύ ώρα πάνω το μηχάνημα...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ενδεχομένως ναι, αλλά δεν θα σου βγεί πιο φτηνά....
> 
> Βάλε και την μπαταρία, βάλε και τον Inverter....
> 
> Ξέφυγες....
> 
> Βέβαια με μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία, αλλά όπως είπε και κάποιος πιο πάνω, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, σημασία έχει να μπορέσει να γίνει shutdown για να μην έχεις ζημιές και όχι τόσο το να μείνει πολύ ώρα πάνω το μηχάνημα...


Μα αυτό είναι το κόλπο. Δε χρειάζεται shutdown, σφού θα έχει αυτονομία άφθονες ώρες μέχρι να πέσει το σύστημα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Λοιπόν σήμερα είδα το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της σχολής που δουλεύω. Από την εταιρεία τόυ είχανε βάλει 2 μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου σε σειρά με ένα μηχανηματάκι δικό τους ακόμη, πιθανότατα από κει να δίνει τάση στις μπαταρίες για standby.

----------

